# Is your neighborhood cleaner?



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

On a personal level, my street doesn't have much of a trash problem, but there aren't store fronts or street vendors, which (in my opinion, anyway) seems to go hand-in-hand with trash in the streets. That will soon change, though, as these apartment buildings are complete and shops begin to occupy the ground floors.

Anyway, as part of his "First 100 Days" initiative, President Morsi has begun to address Egypt's (immense!) garbage problem. :clap2:

Have you noticed a difference in your neighborhood? In general?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Asher Men Ramadan is also very good about garbage (dump luggers everywhere). However, when visiting relatives in Helwan, the garbage on the streets Friday was terrible, in fact worse than I've seen in quite a while. Helwan is in quite a state, between the air pollution and huge garbage piles in open air, it is no wonder the relatives that live in this area are constantly battling sickness.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Degla has not changed. Became worse after the revolution, still the same...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> Asher Men Ramadan is also very good about garbage (dump luggers everywhere). However, when visiting relatives in Helwan, the garbage on the streets Friday was terrible, in fact worse than I've seen in quite a while. Helwan is in quite a state, between the air pollution and huge garbage piles in open air, it is no wonder the relatives that live in this area are constantly battling sickness.


I'll never understand how or why butchers are allowed to swish tainted water into the streets for people to walk through, up onto the sidewalks, and into their homes.

There doesn't seem to be a point to washing sidewalks into the street, only to have it all tracked back up onto the sidewalk again. A classic example of "rinse, repeat."

Streets themselves are never swept, much less given a good hosing. One would think that would be a good start - after the heaps of trash are collected, of course.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

expatagogo said:


> I'll never understand how or why butchers are allowed to swish tainted water into the streets for people to walk through, up onto the sidewalks, and into their homes.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a point to washing sidewalks into the street, only to have it all tracked back up onto the sidewalk again. A classic example of "rinse, repeat."
> 
> Streets themselves are never swept, much less given a good hosing. One would think that would be a good start - after the heaps of trash are collected, of course.




I have seen the pavements being hosed down quite a few times where I live, we regularly have the road sweepers go by, although I can understand why they never venture down the inner streets, too many cars parked all the time so they can't access the dirt and dust. The other morning we even had a small truck going along the road with a guy hosing down the street lights!! Living along the sea front perhaps this is all for the benefit of tourism!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sadly no better, however on the day of the presidents swearing in they were cleaning up all around C.U.. and we did say.. hope he is not going to be another Mubarak with roads blocked and cleaned for him to pass.. so his initiative is welcome as only this morning I watched the road sweeper through paper down lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Degla has not changed. Became worse after the revolution, still the same...




Yes I see you now have street hawkers that were banned before the revolution.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> so his initiative is welcome as only this morning I watched the road sweeper through paper down lol


Last week there was a street sweeper dragging his bin down the street. A fellow was getting into his car, saw the sweeper, walked down the street to get to the bin, and threw an empty bebsi can into it, then walked back to his car.

I have to admit, I admire when people are part of the solution instead of part of the problem.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

marimar said:


> I have seen the pavements being hosed down quite a few times where I live, we regularly have the road sweepers go by, although I can understand why they never venture down the inner streets, too many cars parked all the time so they can't access the dirt and dust. The other morning we even had a small truck going along the road with a guy hosing down the street lights!! Living along the sea front perhaps this is all for the benefit of tourism!!


It could be, although I believe everyone is disgusted with it.

Maybe if all of the dilapidated vehicles that never move (because they don't work!) were hauled away, a lot of the side street mess could likely be washed away, too.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sewer cleaners*

There was a truck with guys opening up the sewers, reached down with a metal scoop and put the slop on the road in Asher Men Ramadan. I thought that was disgusting and the smell was bad for a couple days also. I suppose it'll dry and blow into the house, oh dear, I should just not think about it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hyper_janice said:


> There was a truck with guys opening up the sewers, reached down with a metal scoop and put the slop on the road in Asher Men Ramadan. I thought that was disgusting and the smell was bad for a couple days also. I suppose it'll dry and blow into the house, oh dear, I should just not think about it!




and he was glove less I bet, still I suppose he was glad to have a scoop


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and he was glove less I bet, still I suppose he was glad to have a scoop


Oh that brings back haunting memories of that one time when I saw men cleaning up trash on the train tracks - no gloves, nothing, just garbage bags to toss it into.

Eeeeeeeuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I think Hurghada is cleaner, may not be noticeable to those who see it every day but I hadn't been in for a month and it looked cleaner to me. Not clean, just cleaner. Could be because it was a few days after the President's visit. Was told he didn't have any roads closed for him, a pleasant change.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> Oh that brings back haunting memories of that one time when I saw men cleaning up trash on the train tracks - no gloves, nothing, just garbage bags to toss it into.


I had to smile yesterday as I drove behind a bin wagon, having watched the guys chuck a pile of festering rubbish in the back (bare hands), which they then climbed on top of and sat down to lunch (bare unwashed hands).

There's a growing mountain of rubbish piled in my street, with no signs of it going anywhere. I did think of planting an Egyptian flag on the summit to make a point, but decided that might be seen as disrespectful to my hosts.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> I had to smile yesterday as I drove behind a bin wagon, having watched the guys chuck a pile of festering rubbish in the back (bare hands), which they then climbed on top of and sat down to lunch (bare unwashed hands).
> 
> There's a growing mountain of rubbish piled in my street, with no signs of it going anywhere. I did think of planting an Egyptian flag on the summit to make a point, but decided that might be seen as disrespectful to my hosts.


 Why dont you attach the "national" flower instead, the supermarket platic bag...mind you, coming to think of it, thats too subtle.


----------

